

Hate SOPA? 6 things you can do to stop it - sidww2
http://gigaom.com/2011/12/23/hate-sopa-6-things-you-can-do-to-stop-it/

======
test3482
You can also translate Wikipedia SOPA article into your language. I started
<http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stop_Online_Piracy_Act> . Weird that there was
no article for so long time, until 24 December 2011. And even [[American Civil
Liberties Union]] was a redlink. I also learned that {{stub}} template was
voted to be removed.

